# Nutro Large Breed Puppy



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

Just recently got a pitbull and I live in a small town where the biggest place to shop for pets is a Tractor Supply. I did all my research on there brands and it seems like Nutro is the best they had to offer. I bought a bad and he seems to be doing great on it. Anyone else used this food and is it at least decent? I wanted him on EVO but trying to find that stuff is like hunting.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

well to be honest..nutro gave my boy some health issuse as a young puppy..but if it is all they have..have you thought about ordering food online?

why do you have your puppy on large breed? 
these guys are a medium breed dog they do not require the amount of calcium and phosphate that are in the large breed foods. feeding large breed food to a non large breed dog can lead to misdevelopment of bones.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

i actually went there today!i didnt find any good food there..all of their foods were filled with grains,and not much else.if i remember right didnt nutro have chicken meal as the first ingrediant??if it does..thats not a very good food at all.it sucks because i am limited too,and finding GOOD food is soo hard to find!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yup what peanutsmommy said, they are more prone to getting artheritis(sp) it makes them grow at a faster pace than they are supposed to grow at, theyre bones grow to fast so theyre bones are built well.

-have you looked at this?
Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

The bag said for dogs expecting to be larger then 50lbs. Im gonna change after this bag is gone. Theres a petsmart 30minutes away but there food selection is horrible. Il probably have to go the ordering off line route. He started on Purina pro choice puppy and thats what the vet sold me as "top of the line" food. I did my research and found out quick that was bull crap. I feel bad for even puttin that in him. But yeah ima go the ordering offline route. Any good food suggestions? I know EVO is decent and im willing to pay for it.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Evo is good food but your dog is a puppy? I would make a suggestion. Orijen Puppy. It is comparable to evo but still designed for a puppy.

Puppy

I had Peanut on evo but just 2 days ago switched to Orijen and am amazed at the changes already. Its an amazing food.

Large breed dog food bags are misleading. They should be a little more precise in the breeds that actually need it. People will look at the bag and see that their dog breed may be 50 lbs as an adult but what they are really for is larger breeds such as great danes, kuvaz, rottweilers. The bigger dogs.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

does petsmart carry orijen?
i use royal canin and im pretty happy with that, i know petsmart carrys that because thats where i pick my food up at.
vets are paid to say that science diet is good, its a big fat lie tho.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

no petsmart doesnt have Orijen. the best food they carry is blue buffalo wilderness. not bad Peanut just was bored of it.

here is the store locator for Orijen...
Orijen

its hard to find the big chain stores dont carry it. i had to drive pretty far for it (but when i move there is alot of closer stores to the area we will be living that has it)


----------



## Little Gurl's Daddy (Mar 17, 2009)

what about eukanuba or bil jac are these good feed?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

honestly no.

not sure which formula you are feeding so here...

biljac
Dog Food Reviews - Bil Jac Select Dog Food - Powered by ReviewPost

eukanuba
Dog Food Reviews - Eukanuba Sensitive Stomach - Powered by ReviewPost

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble
you can look up the quality of any food you can think of


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nutro has a really low rating, theres alot of other better foods out there. I currently feed my boy wellness and he loves it. You wanna get atleast a 4 star food, just my opinon.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i also feed orijen. GREAT food, BUT if u only hav ea petsmart, try blue buffalo... its a pretty decent food. 4star, and i know petsmart carries that


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Cain714 said:


> Nutro has a really low rating, theres alot of other better foods out there. I currently feed my boy wellness and he loves it. You wanna get atleast a 4 star food, just my opinon.


my parents just changed their dog to wellnes 5 mix or something like that from artemis (since that got hard to find) Jade has a lot of energy now she keeps up with Peanut not too bad for a once low energy 4 year old dog.


----------

